# Andros' computer is DOWN!



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a note for everyone... and hopefully it'll get back to nasdaqphil... Andros contacted me this afternoon to try to get a message to everyone that her hard drive decided to CRASH this afternoon!! She is NOT a happy camper right now!

She won't be able to get someone to take a look at it until tomorrow sometime, but... hopefully she'll be up & running again VERY soon!!

Just wanted to let y'all know!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got big ears. (I hear everything) :evilgrin0036:

Thanks.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

BTW LittleBit...Please ask her if there's anything I can do. I can fix computers in my sleep and have lots of spare parts lying around.


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> I've got big ears. (I hear everything) :evilgrin0036:
> 
> Thanks.


Good to know! :winking0001:

I'm not sure what either of us can do to help... She was advised to NOT turn her computer on again until she can get it to "whoever" she's taking it to.

Do you have her ph. no.? You could call her & find out. I think it's unlisted... I have in my old, dead cell phone, but not in my new one. I may have to charge it up just to get her number. LOL


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I don't have her phne number but that's ok. Im sure she has some access to email some other way (I hope).

I sent her an email. Sounds like she picked up a virus along the way. Hope it doesn't trash her computer permanently.

If it isn't the thyroid it's the computer. Something's always gotta break down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> Just a note for everyone... and hopefully it'll get back to nasdaqphil... Andros contacted me this afternoon to try to get a message to everyone that her hard drive decided to CRASH this afternoon!! She is NOT a happy camper right now!
> 
> She won't be able to get someone to take a look at it until tomorrow sometime, but... hopefully she'll be up & running again VERY soon!!
> 
> Just wanted to let y'all know!


I got a kick out of you posting this in the exercise folder. My little exercise buddy to the rescue! Thanx!


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Andros said:


> I got a kick out of you posting this in the exercise folder. My little exercise buddy to the rescue! Thanx!


 Hey... I may have a bit of a handicap these days, but.............. us gym rats have to stick together!! LOL


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, and just so you know... I found the "diet" thread, too! :evilgrin0010:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> Hey... I may have a bit of a handicap these days, but.............. us gym rats have to stick together!! LOL


Indeed we do.


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

So...... how many days you think you'll need before you catch back up? :anim_20:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> Oh, and just so you know... I found the "diet" thread, too! :evilgrin0010:


Hey; how come you have not e-mailed me. I can't e-mail you until you do that. I don't have your addy anymore. LOL!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> So...... how many days you think you'll need before you catch back up? :anim_20:


I am caught up; I simply deleted everything.arty0006:


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hey; how come you have not e-mailed me. I can't e-mail you until you do that. I don't have your addy anymore. LOL!!


I will forgive you, only because you were totally inundated with messages and I know it was very easy for mine to be overlooked in the mix. 

Dingbat me... I replied to a thread yesterday and forgot to subscribe to it. Now I have to hunt it down... :::sigh:::


----------

